

Three Phases of Consumer Products - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/lessons-learned-growing-consumer-products-550fc04c63c2

======
anjc
This is a finely written article but it's showing an ignorance of basic
marketing.

"You can't grow a consumer product that hasn't reached product market fit".
The term 'product market fit' is specific to a certain type of product
development, and implies market feedback, pivots, MVP's, and so on.

Well firstly, there are plenty of products and services that don't need these
constructions to grow. Chinese factories that mass produce screws don't need
market feedback and certainly don't send out MVP's to see how they do, for
example.

Secondly, plenty of people buy plenty of things that they don't need, all the
time. Probably in far greater numbers than products created in a typical lean-
startup-webapp manner.

'Product market fit' is relevant to a product/service which is specifically
created based upon a marketing concept. Plenty of products are created and
sold - and yes, grown - based upon the Selling and Production concepts.

Lastly, the framework invented here is a simplistic version of a Kano model
and a Kano analysis, which has existed for 40 years and will give you a better
insight into products.

------
JTon
Oh my god. The early Zuckerberg interview[1] embedded in the article is a gem.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--APdD6vejI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--APdD6vejI)

------
MollyR
This is an interesting way of approaching what business people call "crossing
the chasm", when getting your product to market.

The "want" are like early adopters.

The "need" are target demographics.

The "utility" would be trying to hit the mainstream or general audience.

